# Brooklyn Truck Driver From Jamaica Comes Forward As $298m Powerball Winner



## Kiowa (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/brooklyn-truck-driver-298-3m-new-york-powerball-winner-n962841

 Lump sum $114 million after taxes.


----------



## Kiowa (Jan 27, 2019)

Glad for him...that smile says it all..


----------



## awhyley (Jan 27, 2019)

That is nothing but a blessing right there.  Starting off 2019 right.  I'm sorry that he had to come forward though.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 27, 2019)

He'd better move out of that neighborhood. All sorts are going to come out the woodwork to claim a part of the money.


----------



## lesedi (Jan 27, 2019)

Why don't they advertise the already taxed amount as the jackpot? I mean obviously, $114M is a massive amount of money regardless but still


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2019)

He resembles the actor John Amos (James from Good Times and Kunta Kinte - as an adult - from Roots)

I pray he gets to enjoy this in peace; he needs the right to remain anonymous.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> He'd better move out of that neighborhood. All sorts are going to come out the woodwork to claim a part of the money.


That brother probably already shuttered his residence and won’t be heard from again lol


----------



## Kiowa (Jan 27, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> He'd better move out of that neighborhood. All sorts are going to come out the woodwork to claim a part of the money.



I was thinking he better not go back to to Jamaica either, not to stay or vacation....


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 29, 2019)

This is awesome. Does he need a second wife?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 29, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> This is awesome. Does he need a second wife?


Or an overpaid  house sitter?


----------



## Lute (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't like how they put all his business out there like that. I mean do you really have to tell people where I come from.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 31, 2019)

Uncle!!


----------

